# Cold smoking fresh sausage



## deepsea (Feb 13, 2016)

I have looked around on the board using the search function but am not getting the answers I need (at least I think not).  I am making some fresh sausage (pork and a pork elk mix) and would like to smoke it for flavor only. Not looking to dehydrate it or cook it in the smoke.  I will be adding cure to my mix and I have a nice little wooden smoke box I built out of some scrap  I had laying around.  I made a smoke box out of a mailbox (as I learned from this forum) and have made some cheese that was really good. 

   What I was looking for, was is this what I need to do to smoke my sausage? The sausage I usually get from my processor is smoked, but it is not dried and I have to cook it.  So it is only smoked for flavor right?  I was thinking I could cold smoke mine for 6 - 12 hours in my smoker, then freeze it.  Cook it when I am ready to eat it?  Does this sound right?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 14, 2016)

As long as you have the right amount of cure in the sausage you can cold smoke it. 

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 14, 2016)

Yep...Cure #1 is the key. You can smoke at any temp from 36° on up...JJ


----------



## deepsea (Feb 14, 2016)

thanks, I have some pink cure that my butcher gave me to put in. I really look forward to some sausage.  I usually have my meat processor make my sausage for me, but I want to make my own too.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 14, 2016)

Deepsea said:


> thanks, I have some pink cure that my butcher gave me to put in. I really look forward to some sausage.  I usually have my meat processor make my sausage for me, but I want to make my own too.Your Avatar


Your Avatar, ROV?


----------



## tropics (Feb 14, 2016)

Deepsea said:


> thanks, I have some pink cure that my butcher gave me to put in. I really look forward to some sausage.  I usually have my meat processor make my sausage for me, but I want to make my own too.


The cure should be added in the appropriate amount to the meat mixture.Not knowing exactly what the cure he gave you is risky Be careful

Richie


----------



## deepsea (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes, I am an ROV Supt. Work for Delta Subsea. You work offshore?


----------



## deepsea (Feb 14, 2016)

roger that Richie, the cure he gave me is for 50 pounds of meat, the dry mix I also bought is for 25 lbs. He gave me a pack of cure and told me to use half of it.  This is the same processor I use to make all my sausage and have for years.  I trust him to do me right.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 14, 2016)

Deepsea said:


> Yes, I am an ROV Supt. Work for Delta Subsea. You work offshore?


<=Navy Bubblehead, been around the oilfield way too much in this lifetime..LOL 

I used to contract logistic supervisors (dispatchers) to most of the rigs in the gulf and a few over seas.


----------



## tropics (Feb 15, 2016)

Deepsea said:


> roger that Richie, the cure he gave me is for 50 pounds of meat, the dry mix I also bought is for 25 lbs. He gave me a pack of cure and told me to use half of it.  This is the same processor I use to make all my sausage and have for years.  I trust him to do me right.


Sounds good Be careful on them rigs,I worked in a oil tank farm foe 35 yrs.Post some pics of the smoke when you make them

Richie


----------



## little smokey (Feb 7, 2017)

Question on this topic, using prague powder #1 as your cure, is letting your meat sit over night in the fridge before cold smoking then freezing long enough for the cure to do it's thing?  Lets say 14 hours total before freezing with cure in the meat.


----------

